# Satin black finish turns glossy



## Giordano (Aug 29, 2013)

hi there, i have this schecter demon7 satin black guitar, it is very well done and it sounds good for the price it costs, just when i play high notes my little finger nail sometimes rubs the area just above the knobs so that it looks glossy now. i mean, i don't really care about it, the guitar still sounds fine, just it looks like cr*p...that glossy spot in a satin context... some of u had the same problem? it seems the satin finish in that area is just...gone...is there a way i can fix it? thank u for help


----------



## donray1527 (Aug 29, 2013)

It's just something you have to be ready for when you get a matte black guitar. It's not fixable as far as I know (other then a complete refin)


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 29, 2013)

i love the feel of matte/satin finishes on guitar, just feels more comfortable and your skin doesn't stick to it like gloss finishes

but as much as i like the feel, i hate those glossy spots that happens after constant use, so as i might not be a huge fan of gloss finishes, they are easier to clean, easier to buff back to a high gloss finish, easier to fix scrapes and scratches, and a good high gloss does look really effing good, especially when we are talking about eye popping wood grains and patterns

it's unfortunately the evils of matte finish mate,, donray pretty much covered it. deal with it, pay for a refinish or get a glossed guitar


----------



## Dan Halen (Aug 29, 2013)

I think if you took some AAAA steel wool to the area it may fit your problem a bit. That's how I matted the back of a warmoth guitar I painted.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 29, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> It's just something you have to be ready for when you get a matte black guitar. It's not fixable as far as I know (other then a complete refin)



Sadly that is the truth, I just got my RGD2127z and I can tell which spots are going to be affected. I just wipe it down everytime I finish playing it, seems to take care of the issue and there's no specific area of the guitar that stands out after a week and a half of playing. 

If it doesn't bother you then don't worry about it, but the only true way to restore it is by refinishing the guitar. 

For the time being, get a microfiber cloth or anything soft to the touch and dry and wipe it down. Doesn't take more than a minute and you'll prevent stuff like this! Wipe down strings and they'll last longer too without the dead skin living under them


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yup, got the same problem on my RGD421. Definately looks shit.
I just had a thought....maybe a custom pickguard could be made that covers the typical areas.....mmmhhh


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 29, 2013)

please delete double post


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 29, 2013)

Dcm81 said:


> Yup, got the same problem on my RGD421. Definately looks shit.
> I just had a thought....maybe a custom pickguard could be made that covers the typical areas.....mmmhhh



Except that wont fix your arm rubbing on the arm rest every time you play, and as for wiping it down, it will get rid of sweat and skin oils but won't prevent the eventuality of your skin rubbing the finish out per mentally anyhow, so damned if you do, or don't, really.

Just keep it clean and deal with it tip the time comes to explore others options, like a refinish


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the same problem on my 2006, U.S. custom shop B.C. Rich Beast. When it (glossy spot) first started showing up, I was freaking pissed because U.S custom B.C Rich guitars are freaking expensive.  My guitar stand also made the back of the neck glossy, where the neck and neck support, which has rubber(?) wrapped around it, make contact. Had I known matte finished guitars do this, I wouldn't have purchased it. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## bcolville (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the same "problem". Except I want to embrace it and have my whole guitar semi glossed. I think it looks good on my rgd421


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 29, 2013)

bcolville said:


> I have the same "problem". Except I want to embrace it and have my whole guitar semi glossed. I think it looks good on my rgd421



GET some avrasvice clothe and rub it semi gloss, could help out and keep from having the SPOT situation


----------



## User Name (Aug 29, 2013)

the whole "you just have to deal with it" attitude is ridiculous. Seriously all you need to do is take some 000 steel wool and rub it right back to satin


----------



## erdiablo666 (Aug 29, 2013)

User Name said:


> the whole "you just have to deal with it" attitude is ridiculous. Seriously all you need to do is take some 000 steel wool and rub it right back to satin



Man, I never knew this was fixable! I love satin finish guitars so much, I've just been putting up with it for years. I own three with a satin finish so this is very good to know. May have to try the steel wool trick on my old Gibson SG Gothic.


----------



## User Name (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah man, ive even thought of trying to make a gloss guitar entirely satin with just steel wool


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Aug 29, 2013)

I kinda like it on my guitars, got a cort which has gone shiny along the top and where my picking hand sits, kinda gives it a worn vintage look, same as on my LTD H-308. Just don't make the mistake i did and clean your guitar with polish, NO clue why I thought that was a good idea


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 29, 2013)

i think big bends has a product that helps with this


----------

